# 2-D frame design.



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

I can make easy templates compatible with photoshop. I make them with paint just because its that easy. Save the template and try it out.
This is a frame im working on right now. Its done solely in paint and off the original schwinn template.Im trying to stay og, but Ive got an open mind This is what I was thinking.

Original schwinn


cut up


Limo Final


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

20" girls schwinn frame


20" girls schwinn frame + tank


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

Any requests? Maybe some comments? :cheesy:


----------



## SA TX ROLLERZ (Aug 1, 2006)

SO GHETTO SHOULD BE SPELLED GETO


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA TX ROLLERZ_@Sep 12 2006, 08:43 PM~6159277
> *SO GHETTO SHOULD BE SPELLED GETO
> *


Try it out, and it wont be so ghetto? How else you design a frame?


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

good idea deville, but the boys frame is kinda off a little.


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Sep 12 2006, 09:31 PM~6159664
> *good idea deville, but the boys frame is kinda off a little.
> *


What needs to be changed? Modify it on paint and let me know.


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

uh, I dont have whatever it takes to do that, how do you get photoshop?


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Sep 12 2006, 10:01 PM~6159949
> *uh, I dont have whatever it takes to do that, how do you get photoshop?
> *


Do ti on paint. Havent you ever used paint before?


----------



## 4_ever_green (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by deville_@Sep 12 2006, 08:21 PM~6159105
> *I can make easy templates compatible with photoshop. I make them with paint just because its that easy. Save the template and try it out.
> *


thx :thumbsup:


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 4_ever_green_@Sep 12 2006, 10:11 PM~6160020
> *thx  :thumbsup:
> *


Just trying to help out. Peace.


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

Well, I guess it works.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by deville_@Sep 13 2006, 08:40 PM~6163424
> *Well, I guess it works.
> 
> *


Hey that's pretty cool.


Do some with some bad ass graphics :thumbsup:


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

Heres a frame that sic713 is going to do for me, well most probably.


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by deville_@Sep 13 2006, 11:10 AM~6163615
> *
> Heres a frame that sic713 is going to do for me, well most probably.
> *



fenders to match.


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 13 2006, 10:46 AM~6163456
> *Hey that's pretty cool.
> Do some with some bad ass graphics :thumbsup:
> *


Thnanks bro, but its hard on paint.


----------



## 4_ever_green (Nov 23, 2005)

how u get the colors 2 stay in the lines? all my lines are crooked :biggrin:


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 13 2006, 10:46 AM~6163456
> *Hey that's pretty cool.
> Do some with some bad ass graphics :thumbsup:
> *


modified a little bit.


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 4_ever_green_@Sep 13 2006, 12:19 PM~6164350
> *how u get the colors 2 stay in the lines? all my lines are crooked  :biggrin:
> *


Copy one of mine, it should work. If not check all the lines for a 1/2 pixel gap.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

cool


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 13 2006, 12:35 PM~6164558
> *cool
> *


Thanks, try it out, its fkn easy, fo real.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

that's cool, i like the way that limo frame looks


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Sep 13 2006, 12:42 PM~6164642
> *that's cool, i like the way that limo frame looks
> *


thanks alot


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

i made this by paint all by my self a couple of months a go, i got a few other ones if you might be interested!

this is what my 2007 bike will look like :biggrin: 










I MADE IT ALL ON PAINT!!! no photoshop!!!


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Sep 13 2006, 11:35 PM~6165120
> *i made this by paint all by my self a couple of months a go, i got a few other ones if you might be interested!
> 
> this is what my 2007 bike will look like  :biggrin:
> ...



Dayum that's pretty good :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

dats fucking tight.. especially u doing it on paint.. how long did it take ya to do it


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

what the fuc is paint? were or how do i get it?


----------



## Spanish_Mayan_God (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Sep 13 2006, 04:35 PM~6165120
> *i made this by paint all by my self a couple of months a go, i got a few other ones if you might be interested!
> 
> this is what my 2007 bike will look like  :biggrin:
> ...



MANNN u must've had alot of time on ur hands bro. fuk how long did that take :0


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

come on guys, how do I get this paint program?


----------



## AutoMini (Aug 4, 2005)

its comes with windows


----------



## 4_ever_green (Nov 23, 2005)

it took me like half an hour just 2 do dis frame kinda like mine :biggrin:


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 4_ever_green_@Sep 13 2006, 11:28 PM~6169199
> *it took me like half an hour just 2 do dis frame kinda like mine :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


wow man, you're real good at this.


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 13 2006, 10:17 PM~6165409
> *dats fucking tight.. especially u doing it on paint.. how long did it take ya to do it
> *


well it depends there is another one that i did and it took my 2 weeks with this one i don't remember anymore but i think i did 4 days not sure about it :biggrin: 

on this one I spended 2 weeks, it took me so long because i had to did all the pinstripes identical from the original bike that doggriderz has!










this is the real bike, i just modified some stuff on it, look at the pinstripes they are identical!!!!


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Damn bro you are the master :worship:


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

hey tonyo, wasn't that you're frame??? because this pink frame was green with murals


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Sep 14 2006, 06:40 PM~6170696
> *hey tonyo, wasn't that you're frame??? because this pink frame was green with murals
> *


Yeah that's what I was thinking. Let me find the pix and I'll throw them up in a minute............


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Yeah I think it IS my old frame that I sold to that guy. Glad to know he actually did build it up :thumbsup:

I sold it like 2 years ago I think.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Yes it IS my old frame, only he chopped the lower support bar. :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Those hearts in the back fender were laser cut :cheesy:


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

yep its that one I saw it in green last year and he redid it with new paint and pinstripes


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Sep 14 2006, 08:14 AM~6170542
> *well it depends there is another one that i did and it took my 2 weeks with this one i don't remember anymore but i think i did 4 days not sure about it  :biggrin:
> 
> on this one I spended 2 weeks, it took me so long because i had to did all the pinstripes identical from the original bike that doggriderz has!
> ...


Thats awesome!


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Sep 14 2006, 07:06 PM~6170923
> *yep its that one I saw it in green last year and he redid it with new paint and pinstripes
> *


Cool well I'm happy it was redone and is still out there 

It was called "For the Love of Money" Before with dollars all over, a city scene and a homie with a chain


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

now its known as Love Rider


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Sep 14 2006, 07:15 PM~6171023
> *now its known as Love Rider
> *


Sounds like a chick magnet


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

heres another one that i made

I made it for a friend who had a 16" frame like the first one on the paint, he said he wanted a radical well i exagerated a little bit :biggrin: :biggrin: 










you think its able to make a frame like this one


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Sep 14 2006, 07:21 PM~6171088
> *heres another one that i made
> 
> I made it for a friend who had a 16" frame like the first one on the paint, he said he wanted a radical well i exagerated a little bit  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> ...


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

it looks crazy to make but once you got the wheels and the frame you can just use you're imagination and buid a sic bike  I've been doing this already 5 years, first I did cars, then motorcycles and now lowrider bikes :biggrin: 

I did a bike with hydraulics, engraving, GOLD rims, gold parts but the BMP version is too big to put on the net and the jpeg version suck all the engravings up :angry: 

i dont know if its bmp, jpeg in america but here its called like that


----------



## hen_dog (Sep 13, 2006)




----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Sep 14 2006, 09:21 AM~6171088
> *heres another one that i made
> 
> I made it for a friend who had a 16" frame like the first one on the paint, he said he wanted a radical well i exagerated a little bit  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> ...


This one is extravagent. I dont think Im that good but maybe I could try?


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by deville_@Sep 14 2006, 06:58 PM~6175968
> *This one is extravagent. I dont think Im that good but maybe I could try?
> *


Ill need photoshop. I wont be able on paint, because paint does not have layers*


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Sep 14 2006, 11:14 AM~6170542
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i wanna kno if u got any pics of that 4 wheel bike in the stand :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Sep 14 2006, 07:16 PM~6176101
> *:biggrin:
> 
> i wanna kno if  u got any pics of that 4 wheel bike in the stand :biggrin:
> *


theres been some posted here before.. i dont remember the topic tho


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 14 2006, 08:11 PM~6176554
> *theres been some posted here before.. i dont remember the topic tho
> *


Random bike pics topic, in the first 20 pages i think.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by deville_@Sep 14 2006, 08:18 PM~6176589
> *Random bike pics topic, in the first 20 pages i think.
> *


some one remembers


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 14 2006, 08:20 PM~6176610
> *some one remembers
> *


I may not be right, i related the random 4 wheeler and random bike pics.


----------



## 4_ever_green (Nov 23, 2005)

Damn now i have something 2 do when im bored. I like 2 make different designs cuz its pretty fun.


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 4_ever_green_@Sep 14 2006, 09:18 PM~6177182
> *Damn now i have something 2 do when im bored. I like 2 make different designs cuz its pretty fun.
> *


It really is.


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

heres my attempt it is pretty shit but o well


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

here you go a pic of the dub quad


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by deville_@Sep 15 2006, 03:01 AM~6175992
> *Ill need photoshop. I wont be able on paint, because paint does not have layers*
> *


just open a few paint windows  :biggrin: 

by the way i'm working on a new one


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Sep 15 2006, 07:37 AM~6179323
> *just open a few paint windows    :biggrin:
> 
> by the way i'm working on a new one
> *


Me too, check out my poll topic.


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

This is what Ive got cooking up. It needs chrome and paint, and it should be good.


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 90lowlow_@Sep 15 2006, 02:27 AM~6178489
> *heres my attempt it is pretty shit but o well
> 
> 
> *


Hey thats really nice.


----------



## 4_ever_green (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Sep 13 2006, 01:35 PM~6165120
> *i made this by paint all by my self a couple of months a go, i got a few other ones if you might be interested!
> 
> this is what my 2007 bike will look like  :biggrin:
> ...


are those pictures on the tank, skirt, and fenders? if so how do u put pics on?


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by deville_@Sep 15 2006, 11:50 AM~6181100
> *
> complete in black and white.
> 
> ...


----------



## Frontwalker (Aug 22, 2005)

Hey amb.. do you have a seperate pic of the the weheel only? (if i can use is from you)


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

sup danny, for the wheels i used Excell, need to do it again because i don't have them anymore  

for the pictures on the tank I opened the pic with the airbrush on a other paint window then i copied it and paste it on the frame then you have to fit it right


----------



## 4_ever_green (Nov 23, 2005)

alright thx


----------



## Frontwalker (Aug 22, 2005)

> sup danny, for the wheels i used Excell, need to do it again because i don't have them anymore
> 
> for the pictures on the tank I opened the pic with the airbrush on a other paint window then i copied it
> 
> ...


----------



## Big_Dubz (Sep 13, 2006)

Get Gimp. Its like photoshop but its free. You can download it.


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

TTT


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Frontwalker_@Sep 15 2006, 12:00 PM~6181187
> *Hey amb.. do you have a seperate pic of the the weheel only? (if i can use is from you)
> *


I have one.


----------



## Frontwalker (Aug 22, 2005)

thank you


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

Designed another frame for a member of LIL.


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

Designed another frame for a member of LIL.


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

heres a pic of what i mabey want my trike frame to look like what class do you think it would be in?


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

the dark areas are were murlas would go


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Sep 19 2006, 10:54 PM~6208069
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Take out the seat post too. It will be radical If Im not mistaken.
Ps. than tank looks really good.


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

:biggrin: i got bored today so i designed this, wat do u think?,this is my first real attemp of photoshoping a bike


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 90lowlow_@Sep 28 2006, 08:47 PM~6267850
> *:biggrin: i got bored today so i designed this, wat do u think?,this is my first real attemp of photoshoping a bike
> 
> 
> *


I liked the other handlebars too. Post that one up also.
BTW :thumbsup:


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

here u go deville


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 90lowlow_@Sep 28 2006, 10:40 PM~6268587
> *here u go deville
> 
> 
> *


uffin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

better and better


----------



## Blame the lizards (Aug 18, 2006)

sweet deville keep going man your frame designs are looking sweet


----------



## EC7Five (Nov 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by deville_@Sep 12 2006, 07:39 PM~6159248
> *Any requests?*


How about a 24" stretch lowrider frame?

http://www.bicycledesigner.com/parts/514701.jpg


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EC7Five_@Sep 29 2006, 08:54 AM~6270651
> *How about a 24" stretch lowrider frame?
> 
> http://www.bicycledesigner.com/parts/514701.jpg
> *


PM Sent.


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)




----------



## Big_Dubz (Sep 13, 2006)

DAmn that is tight.


----------



## G_BALLAH (Jul 26, 2006)

EY HOMIE.. CAN YOU DO ME A FAVOR AND PHOTOSHOP ME UP A DESIGN.....

WELL IM PLANNING TO MAKE A TRAILER FOR MY BIKE BUT I WANT IT TO LOOK LIKE A BASEBALL HELMET....... I WANT A SYSTEM AND SCREENS ON IT..

YOU THINK YOU CAN DO THAT FOR A LIL HOMIE?


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G_BALLAH_@Sep 30 2006, 10:05 AM~6276673
> *EY HOMIE.. CAN YOU DO ME A FAVOR AND PHOTOSHOP ME UP A DESIGN.....
> 
> WELL IM PLANNING TO MAKE A TRAILER FOR MY BIKE BUT I WANT IT TO LOOK LIKE A BASEBALL HELMET....... I WANT A SYSTEM AND SCREENS ON IT..
> ...


PM me.


----------



## mtl city (Nov 6, 2005)

parts :biggrin: :cheesy: 

bulletligth


----------



## mtl city (Nov 6, 2005)




----------



## mtl city (Nov 6, 2005)

steem


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

thanks mtl man that goin to help me out heaps


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

did u draw them up mtl city?


----------



## mtl city (Nov 6, 2005)

no i take the pics in a magasine and i scan them :biggrin:


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mtl city_@Oct 8 2006, 08:29 AM~6325087
> *no i take the pics in a magasine and i scan them  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## mtl city (Nov 6, 2005)

my bike i do on paint
first time i try


----------



## 90lowlow (Jul 7, 2006)

looks good for ur first time just keep practicing and you'll get better


----------



## DRHARRIE (Mar 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 90lowlow_@Oct 7 2006, 09:17 PM~6326213
> *looks good for ur first time just keep practicing and you'll get better
> *


I DO GOOD TO DRAW A STICK PERSON.....KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK HOMMIESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

heres the one i talked about on the other pages but the jpeg version sucks!!!










here the one i've been working on the last few days, click on pic to see bigger version

"La Princesa Del Amor"

the custom parts that i put, are the T-Eye line that i designed for the tnt contest, i designed the sissybar for the tnt contest but now i did the forks to!!!! 

this is my favourite of all the bikes i already designed on paint:



please do not copy the design of these parts cuz i'm thinking of making them some day!!!

the original pic is bigger but can't post it up anywhere


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Apr 11 2007, 10:32 PM~7667815
> *heres the one i talked about on the other pages but the jpeg version sucks!!!
> 
> 
> ...



Nice design. Hit me up if you ever want to get them made someday


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

i'm gonna hit you up soon cuz i'm gonna bust hard in the '08 season and i will need some usa made parts if you know what i mean :biggrin:


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

heres my first attemp. i know its pretty good took me about 4 hours


----------



## EC7Five (Nov 5, 2004)

^That's an award winning design right there. I love the way the spokes on the rear wheel protrude through the tire. Excellent!


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Apr 11 2007, 11:19 PM~7668215
> *i'm gonna hit you up soon cuz i'm gonna bust hard in the '08 season and i will need some usa made parts if you know what i mean  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by schwinn73_@Apr 11 2007, 12:31 PM~7668298
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship:


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

a little sumthin' sumthin.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Apr 12 2007, 03:16 AM~7669795
> *a little sumthin' sumthin.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Apr 11 2007, 04:16 PM~7669795
> *a little sumthin' sumthin.
> 
> 
> ...


not bad.


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Apr 11 2007, 06:16 PM~7669795
> *a little sumthin' sumthin.
> 
> 
> ...



whats up with the chain!?


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

what chain?


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

Sweet designs. By the way, its a cylinder. Very cool idea bro.


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

i think he meant where the chain was going to go cuhz theres a object thing in the way


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by schwinn73_@Apr 11 2007, 08:16 PM~7671349
> *i think he meant where the chain was going to go cuhz theres a object thing in the way
> *


There is, where?


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

thats because its 2-D. the "things" wouldnt be in the way in real life.


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

just goofing off :biggrin: 










a bmx project. just for the hell of it. :cheesy: 










Im really beginning to like this paint program. to think I just started really messing with it today. Ive had these templates on my computer for months. talk about design planning. :0


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

okay, im done for now.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Apr 12 2007, 08:12 AM~7672391
> *okay, im done for now.
> 
> 
> ...


Looks tight, maybe a lightning bolt design for the lower forks too to match the rest of the frame.


----------



## LILHOBBZ805 (Apr 1, 2006)

how yall do the rims


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

ms excel


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by deville_@Sep 12 2006, 07:39 PM~6159248
> *Any requests? Maybe some comments? :cheesy:
> *


can you do just the tank alone? cause im trying to draw some shit but i mess up doing the tank.


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jun 22 2007, 10:44 PM~8159198
> *can you do just the tank alone? cause im trying to draw some shit but i mess up doing the tank.
> *


I dont got photoshop no more homie. Sorry.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by deville_@Jun 23 2007, 02:55 PM~8162519
> *I dont got photoshop no more homie. Sorry.
> *


great.


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jun 23 2007, 04:02 PM~8162537
> *great.
> *


?


----------



## radicalplastic09 (Jun 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by deville_@Jun 23 2007, 06:08 PM~8162555
> *?
> *


sarcasim common on lil


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by radicalplastic09_@Jun 23 2007, 06:37 PM~8163202
> *sarcasim common on lil
> *


Thanks for the imput, Ive only been here for 2 years? :uh:


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by deville+Sep 25 2006, 02:34 PM~6241598-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...





TTT


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

a couple of candy colors for the homies


----------



## :..::SMiiLEY::..:. (Jun 24, 2007)

EYY I DID ONE OF THOSE ON PAINT
ITS JUST GREY FRAME W/FENDERS, SEAT, AND WHEELS :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## :..::SMiiLEY::..:. (Jun 24, 2007)

:biggrin: I HAD MY PRIMO FELIX PINSTRIPE IT
UPDATED PICS ARE COMIN IN SOON


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

now it works


----------



## :..::SMiiLEY::..:. (Jun 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Jun 27 2007, 11:47 AM~8187930
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## :..::SMiiLEY::..:. (Jun 24, 2007)

http://s159.photobucket.com/albums/t147/BA...OWLOWBIKE-1.jpg
VEIW THE FULL SIZE!
TELL ME WHAT U THINK  :biggrin:


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

2 seatposts?


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Jun 28 2007, 06:49 PM~8197524
> *2 seatposts?
> *


saw that why not mold the frame up to the seat


----------



## :..::SMiiLEY::..:. (Jun 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Jun 28 2007, 06:09 PM~8197629
> *saw that why not mold the frame up to the seat
> *


THANKS MAN :biggrin: 
I DID TWO SO THAT THE SEAT HAD MORE SUPPORT
I HAVE MORE PICS
IM WORKIN ON THE FORK RIGHT NOW


----------



## :..::SMiiLEY::..:. (Jun 24, 2007)

I KINDA MEST UP ON THE FRONT PARTS LIKE THE FORK AND RIDE HEIGHT!
BUT THIS IS MA FINAL PIC :biggrin: 
TELL ME WHAT U THINK PLEES

http://s159.photobucket.com/albums/t147/BA...OWLOWBIKE-2.jpg

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

pictures were deleted


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

here mine.... dont mind the spokes....lol


----------



## FRISCO KID (Aug 31, 2007)

Thats clean!


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Nov 16 2007, 07:48 AM~9238901
> *here mine.... dont mind the spokes....lol
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

thats clean wat program do you use


----------



## FRISCO KID (Aug 31, 2007)

X2 I WANNA TRY IT OUT!!


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

photoshop


----------



## las_crucez (May 20, 2007)

here'z 1 i did a while ago


----------



## stillspinnin (May 5, 2007)

9 ft long limo frame


----------



## las_crucez (May 20, 2007)

I'm makin a custom chopper rite now, post in a few minz..


----------



## las_crucez (May 20, 2007)

here she iz, still gotta do a few stuff 2 it


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

damm its been a long time that i didn't post any designs in here, i will see if i have some, i do engraving, murals and all that shit now, all in paint


----------



## las_crucez (May 20, 2007)

i jus put a mural on it in like 3 minz :biggrin:










if u cant c it, it'z da praying handz


----------



## las_crucez (May 20, 2007)

here'z wat i been workin on, it's almost finished, jus need handlebarz, chain, seat, n crank


----------



## stillspinnin (May 5, 2007)

made this from scratch in paint


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by las_crucez_@Nov 17 2007, 06:08 PM~9249665
> *here'z wat i been workin on, it's almost finished, jus need handlebarz, chain, seat, n crank
> 
> 
> ...


UFO BALLIN????? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## las_crucez (May 20, 2007)

:biggrin: phuk yea...jus got dun, post pics in a lil bit


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

heres my new bike...im in the process of adding parts but im having a break lol.
here it is bare, post it finished later tonight


----------



## las_crucez (May 20, 2007)




----------



## FRISCO KID (Aug 31, 2007)

some one please tell me how to photo shop!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## las_crucez (May 20, 2007)

ummmm idk, but i used paint


----------



## stillspinnin (May 5, 2007)

template for a schwinn frame


----------



## las_crucez (May 20, 2007)

coo thanx


----------



## las_crucez (May 20, 2007)

jus made dis wit dat schwinn template frame


----------



## stillspinnin (May 5, 2007)




----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

ok im almost done..i dont really know if im feeling the front part of the fork


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)

purple one looks good


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

i got lazy after i did the frame and rims so dont mind the parts.....


----------



## The ZONE (Jun 5, 2007)

zz top frame :biggrin:


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

ALLRIGHT AMB IS BACK :biggrin: time to kick ass

with "Skull Session"

not done yet, and ALL DONE IN PAINT!!!!

A LOT OF DETAILS TO WATCH: engravings, pattern work, gold leafin, murals, screen at the back, hydro with hardlines, trailing arm at the back, gold plating and the story goes on



and this mofo ain't done, still need to do the front

if someone wants to build a new boty bike, buy me this design and build it :biggrin:


----------



## D-Low (Oct 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Nov 21 2007, 07:47 PM~9274519
> *ALLRIGHT AMB IS BACK  :biggrin:  time to kick ass
> 
> with "Skull Session"
> ...



DAAAMMMNNN BROOOO, U REALLY OUTDID URSELF THIS TIME

THIS BIKE IS SIC' hno: hno:  :biggrin:


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

heres 1 i started


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Nov 21 2007, 11:47 AM~9274519
> *ALLRIGHT AMB IS BACK  :biggrin:  time to kick ass
> 
> with "Skull Session"
> ...


 :0 nice


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Nov 21 2007, 12:47 PM~9274519
> *ALLRIGHT AMB IS BACK  :biggrin:  time to kick ass
> 
> with "Skull Session"
> ...


nice


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Nov 21 2007, 11:47 AM~9274519
> *ALLRIGHT AMB IS BACK  :biggrin:  time to kick ass
> 
> with "Skull Session"
> ...


VERY NICE!!! CAN'T WAIT TO SEE IT.
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## stillspinnin (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Nov 21 2007, 01:47 PM~9274519
> *ALLRIGHT AMB IS BACK  :biggrin:  time to kick ass
> 
> with "Skull Session"
> ...


dam homie you got mad skills. :0


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

thanks man, i got alot of years of experience already, started years ago painting shit on paint, been painting cars, motorcycles, ... and finaly some lowbikes, first i made simple bikes but know i make boty bikes

even my trike was made in paint first, but never posted it cuz it was secret and now i made a 2008 version of my trike on paint :biggrin: crazy shiiiit!!!!!!!!


----------



## stillspinnin (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Nov 28 2007, 11:27 AM~9323674
> *thanks man, i got alot of years of experience already, started years ago painting shit on paint, been painting cars, motorcycles, ... and finaly some lowbikes, first i made simple bikes but know i make boty bikes
> 
> even my trike was made in paint first, but never posted it cuz it was secret and now i made a 2008 version of my trike on paint  :biggrin:  crazy shiiiit!!!!!!!!
> *


post up some more of your work :biggrin:


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800+Sep 13 2006, 09:35 PM~6165120-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Apr 11 2007, 08:32 PM~7667815
> *heres the one i talked about on the other pages but the jpeg version sucks!!!
> 
> 
> ...


heres the once i already posted in here before


----------



## stillspinnin (May 5, 2007)

that frame is crap :uh:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

:cheesy: :0  :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## The ZONE (Jun 5, 2007)

did this in autocad


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

thats tight


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Nov 28 2007, 02:37 PM~9325378
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i have a bad ass custom fork taht would good on this bike


----------



## las_crucez (May 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by The ZONE_@Dec 3 2007, 01:38 PM~9363605
> *did this in autocad
> 
> 
> ...


wtf iz autocad?


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

how do u guys get murals on the frame wit paint


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

allright bitchezzzz this big bitch is finished, took me some time but i got it done

first time i went this far, this bike has everything!

crazy ass frame, pattern work, gold leafin, muralz, trailing arm, droz front and back, screen at the back, all faced parts, ALL PARTS 2 tone plated and engraved, sic ass wheelz with spinners, rim border, disc brakes, neon in frame too, hardlines and to finish it all a display  

this is the jpg version so it sucks a little, but i will post close up pics of the engravings and shit like that...



and i repeat if someone wants to build a boty bike this would be perfect, buy me the design if you want after that its up to you to get it done  :biggrin: 

AND ALSO: ALL DONE IN PAINT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! most of it with the stencil


----------



## Badass93 (Oct 30, 2007)

Oh!!!shit,
the Belgian boy is crazy :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
I like that...


----------



## las_crucez (May 20, 2007)

been a while since this topic was brought up but i jus did these using the schwinn templates and rims templates, everything else was done in PAINT!!!

Ocean Breeze









Unfinished no name girls schwinn


----------



## las_crucez (May 20, 2007)

kinda off topic but i also did this in paint with templates i found on the net

i went from this










and shortened it and made this


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)

gay rims


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 86' Chevy_@Feb 14 2008, 08:22 PM~9945270
> *gay rims
> *


for real.lol


----------



## las_crucez (May 20, 2007)

ya i kno, i wanted spokes but i couldn't find a spokes template


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

well i no this aint shit but this is wat i have done


----------



## stillspinnin (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by las_crucez_@Feb 14 2008, 08:47 PM~9944942
> *kinda off topic but i also did this in paint with templates i found on the net
> 
> i went from this
> ...


reminds me of my dads typhoon just without the brown, purple, and rims


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

damm have to paint some new shit :biggrin: 

when i have time i will get on it


----------



## las_crucez (May 20, 2007)

can't wait 2 c wat u make


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

TTT.


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

Something I did real quick.


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)




----------



## SnoopDoggyDogg (May 2, 2007)

nice


----------



## las_crucez (May 20, 2007)

not a bike, but eh fuck it


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by las_crucez_@May 31 2008, 03:05 PM~10778669
> *not a bike, but eh fuck it
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

*HOPPER* 









:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## las_crucez (May 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Jun 2 2008, 08:47 AM~10779580
> *HOPPER
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: that's a good one!!


----------



## las_crucez (May 20, 2007)

so simple to lower the bike in the rear que no?

step 1










step 2










step 3


----------



## las_crucez (May 20, 2007)

damn, has anybody even worked on anything?

if so, post up pics, finished or not, i have been the only one doing anything :angry:


----------



## las_crucez (May 20, 2007)




----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Jun 2 2008, 08:47 AM~10779580
> *HOPPER
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## las_crucez (May 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Jun 2 2008, 08:47 AM~10779580
> *HOPPER
> 
> 
> ...


:biggrin:


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by las_crucez_@Jun 6 2008, 06:27 PM~10815757
> *so simple to lower the bike in the rear que no?
> 
> step 1
> ...


not a bad idea


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

This was a good topic


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

las_crucez said:


> so simple to lower the bike in the rear que no?
> 
> step 1
> 
> ...


Something tells me that the chain would hit.


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

bikes from the past and future been using paint for years perhaps some of you remember the outcome of some of these builds. can always take a look through the phoenix kustoms thread to see the real deal


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

PHXKSTM said:


> bikes from the past and future been using paint for years perhaps some of you remember the outcome of some of these builds. can always take a look through the phoenix kustoms thread to see the real deal


Cool dude


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

couple more i went through and cleaned up. the 12in in the last pic is a side cart with air tank


----------

